# baths during 2ww....is it safe??



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey i am PUPO as of today and read so much about not having baths, i only have a bath and now im so scared to go in it, any advice please??

also this is soooo stupid but i sleep on my stomach, is it ok to do that also? 

xxx


----------



## HinaP (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Miss Friuity! Welcome to the 2WW. I had ET on Friday and  my clinic  do not recommend baths due to risk of infection. 

xx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

looks like off to my grans everyday for a shower then hehe dnt want to risk anything! thanks  good luck!

xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

or put a washing up bowl in the tap end of the bath and shower using a big jug or used water bottle.


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks Goldbunny i will probs do that one day and use my grans shower the next and just alternate!  i have no idea how i will last with this wait til next Friday!  xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I bathed, I just had them lukewarm incase it got too hot for the embies! My clinic advise to continue as if pregnant, ie: healthily eating, no liver, etc. well cooked eggs. No alcohol. But no advise on baths/showers!


    For your 2ww


CLP


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

You are absolutely fine to have a bath xxx


----------



## Kimmilou38 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had a bath most nights up to now, I find that helps me relax which must be better for my chances than feeling stressed. I've been getting conflicting advice left, right and centre so I think its just doin what feels right for you because what works for one might not work for another. Good luck xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would go with the shower if possible but if you're going to have a Bath keep it lukewarm!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I bathed and got BFP. Advice is generally not to over heat yourself/embies. You can always do a shallow bath and wash that way... 

Good luck for OTD xx


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

I was an absolute nutcase and didn't have any baths until I was in labour at the hospital! 

Lukewarm baths are fine, but I found  cutting things out I thought might be dodgy (but werent)including caffeine helped me get through the 2ww and beyond. But I know friends who got a BFP and did everything with no probs.

If in doubt don't bother that's my motto  xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

In the case of IVF it's less about the temperature of the water and more about the risk of infection after EC. After any invasive vaginal procedure/surgery you are advised not to have a bath for at least two weeks and this applies to EC too. (I was also told the same thing after my ERPC.) I'm sure it won't hurt but my clinic told me explicitly not to, so I didn't risk it.


----------



## Lady Chilli (Apr 28, 2013)

There is so much conflicting advice! I received a print out of what you should and shouldn't do after my transfer on Thursday at Glasgow's GCRM and it explicitly said baths are fine. So I had a bath on Thursday night. All very sensible and mature and pragmatic. Then I cried because I have a cold and I'm scared coughing will dislodge the embryos


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Lady chilli, you made me smile, I thought I was the only person who thought those things  xx


----------



## Lady Chilli (Apr 28, 2013)

I think this process turns all of us a bit loopy in the end


----------



## Faile (Sep 12, 2013)

I was told specifically by my Fertility nurse please no bath as we don't want to cook those little beans! I guess every clinic could be different...maybe my nurse was too careful...I kinda thought it made sense at the time..

Anyway like I think it really is all down to you and what feels right! Hope the time flies by!!


----------

